# Buy 7D now If I won't be able to afford 7D mkii



## nanook5 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi

I'm 15 and I have enough money to get the 7D 

Before you say "Get a 1100D , it's great for beginners ", Just to clarify I am not a beginner! I have been using my Dad's 1D mkii + 20D for the past two years .

His equipment is old ,so I want to get my own 

I have lenses so I just want a body 

With the 7D mkii coming out soon it will just be too much money for me 

I chose the 7D because I love the 8FPS on the 1D mkii ,it has a good focusing system alike the 1D mkii,The high iso(I sometimes shoot night sky timelapses),Live view and the large buffer size 

I don't need any of those creative filter stuff or a touch screen .

So Is it worthwhile buying the 7D now if I will not be able to afford 7Dmkii?

Is it a no brainer ?

Thanks

Reece


----------



## captainkanji (Jul 2, 2013)

You can probably get a used 7D for under a $1000. I sold mine for $900 when I got my 6D. The 7D is really great. The 70D just got announced and should be released in September for about $1200 body. Might want to look at that also.

Oh, and the 7DMk2 hasn't even been formally announced yet and probably won't be available until sometime 2014.


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 3, 2013)

nanook5 said:


> Is it worthwhile buying the 7D now if I will not be able to afford 7Dmkii?


what kind of a question is that? seriously.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 3, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> nanook5 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it worthwhile buying the 7D now if I will not be able to afford 7Dmkii?
> ...



Nice way to welcome a new member, whothafunk. And a 15-year old member at that! Seriously.

To the OP, Reece, there are plenty of people on this forum who know the ins and outs of how Canon's pricing works much better than I, but I would expect the price of the 7D to drop even further than it has recently once a 7D Mark II is announced, and even more once that camera is released.

I would keep playing with that 1D Mark II, and watch the prices fall. No urgency, and money in the bank for you.

Have you considered the brand new 70D as well? If you wait 6 months to a year that may also have come down a little in price as well and still has 7fps, plus some great brand new video tech for a reasonable price.

Just ignore unhelpful comments like the one from whothafunk, some people just can't help themselves.


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 3, 2013)

if someone is new to the forum does that give him a privilege to write dumbly formed questions? besides, i wasnt paying attention when he registered. its irrelevant. 



> So Is it worthwhile buying the 7D now if I will not be able to afford 7Dmkii?



if you will not be able to afford the 7DII? the prices wont be released before its release, meaning for atleast 6 months. but you want to buy the 7D NOW. or what. do you want to wait for the 7DII's prices and then buy the 7D now?


----------



## greger (Jul 3, 2013)

I would wait for the 70D to be tested by real customers who buy it and use it. It may be just the right camera for you.
While the 7D is dated and ISO performance might not be as good as the 70D. 7 frames per second means you won't miss the 8th frame. Reread the specs and reviews that are available now. If you go for the 70D your Dad may help with the cash if you let him use it if he wants to as a back up camera. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## traveller (Jul 3, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> if someone is new to the forum does that give him a privilege to write dumbly formed questions? besides, i wasnt paying attention when he registered. its irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that you should cut the OP a little slack as he is trying to ask a genuine question. His dilemma is not unreasonable, in fact I think that a lot of people will be facing it it the next 6-12 months. I also think that the OP is right in assuming that the 7D MkII will cost significantly more than the current street price of the 7D. 

The real question is whether the 7D is worth buying versus a similarly specified (and priced) 70D? This will come down to how good the 70D's sensor is; if it is class leading then I think that the other specifications are close enough that the 7D no longer makes sense for most.


----------



## nanook5 (Jul 3, 2013)

> I think that you should cut the OP a little slack as he is trying to ask a genuine question. His dilemma is not unreasonable, in fact I think that a lot of people will be facing it it the next 6-12 months. I also think that the OP is right in assuming that the 7D MkII will cost significantly more than the current street price of the 7D.
> 
> The real question is whether the 7D is worth buying versus a similarly specified (and priced) 70D? This will come down to how good the 70D's sensor is; if it is class leading then I think that the other specifications are close enough that the 7D no longer makes sense for most.



Thanks for that !

I was actually waiting for the 70D to come out as I WAS going to buy a 60D just when they were being sold off a bit cheaper before they were dis continued, but decided to go full out with the 7D .

Now that you put the two cameras side by side it does sound reasonable to wait , especially since the 70D is brand new .

I think I might just do that 

Thanks

Reece


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 3, 2013)

The OP asks a valid question and Whodaheck gave a rude and irrelevant response. 

I agree with the other replies saying before you buy a 5 year old 7d, see if the 70d works better for you. Since they have the same AF system and the fps are nearly the same the only advantage for 7d is metal body and weather sealing, which most shooters (though certainly not all) don't need. Most people retire perfectly functional cameras every several years because they are obsolete--many more than will ever have a non metal camera break in a situation where a metal camera wouldn't have broken too. If you shoot in rain maybe you want 7d. 

The 70d may give usable photos at higher ISO than the 7d does. I'd think about it.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 3, 2013)

nanook5 - Welcome to CR! I wish I had started photography at your age! Its a very challenging and rewarding hobby that you can enjoy for your entire life.

What type of photography do you normally do? You said high FPS was important to you, are you primarily shooting sports, action or birds in flight? If so, the 7D is an excellent camera, Canon's best action camera at less than $2000 until the 70D is released. Do you shoot video or just stills? If you do much video, the 70D looks like an awesome option, and its should be as good if not better than the 7D for stills as well.

With a new body just announced and the 7DII on the horizon, things are a bit unsettled right now. Since you already have access to two nice cameras I agree with expatinasia that maybe you should just wait a few months until after the 70D is released and there is some hands-on user feedback to help you decide if you want to go in that direction or stay with the older 7D. I think 7D prices will be lower at that point if you wait.




traveller said:


> The real question is whether the 7D is worth buying versus a similarly specified (and priced) 70D?



I would expect 7D prices to drop further once the 70D is released. The 70D really matches the 7D spec for spec, and betters it in most regards. New 7D's are currently going for around $1300 and used around $800. With the 70D being released at $1300, the new 7D's prices must drop or they will not sell any.


----------



## nanook5 (Jul 3, 2013)

bholliman said:


> nanook5 - Welcome to CR! I wish I had started photography at your age! Its a very challenging and rewarding hobby that you can enjoy for your entire life.
> 
> What type of photography do you normally do? You said high FPS was important to you, are you primarily shooting sports, action or birds in flight? If so, the 7D is an excellent camera, Canon's best action camera at less than $2000 until the 70D is released. Do you shoot video or just stills? If you do much video, the 70D looks like an awesome option, and its should be as good if not better than the 7D for stills as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome 

It's not that high FPS is important to me but rather I prefer the flexibility of being able to shoot at a high FPS if needed .

I do shoot a lot of fast moving subjects e.g ,cars,animals,birds
I would love to shoot sports if I ever went to an event!

7FPS is fine for me 8)

I would use video sometimes but my main priority is to shoot stills .

Since I sometimes do Night sky photography I leave the 1D outside all night covered in a plastic bag hooked up to an Intervalometer.

I have the assurance of the metal body and the weather sealing with the 1D ,but then again I have also left the 20D outside all night covered with a bag and have had no problems.
So a metal body is nice but then again it is not needed , although I would like to have weather sealing IF I ever wanted to shoot in the rain.

7D or 70D ,either one will be a definite upgrade of what I have now .

One thing I would like is that the camera I do buy, will still be worth enough money in 2-3 years time 
that I will be able to sell it on and upgrade again .


Thanks


----------



## tortilla (Jul 3, 2013)

bholliman said:


> I would expect 7D prices to drop further once the 70D is released. The 70D really matches the 7D spec for spec, and betters it in most regards. New 7D's are currently going for around $1300 and used around $800. With the 70D being released at $1300, the new 7D's prices must drop or they will not sell any.


I'm not so sure, it all depends wether the 70D's image quality outmatches the 7D. In terms of usability the 70D doesn't quite match the 7D (with it's bigger viewfinder, joystick, 3 custom programs etc.). I think the OP's question can't be answered unless we'll have seen see low ISO raws from the 70D.


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 3, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> The OP asks a valid question and Whodaheck gave a rude and irrelevant response.


are you kidding me? read this question again:



> Is it worthwhile buying the 7D now if I will not be able to afford 7Dmkii?


first things first - when will he know if he can afford the 7DII? not anytime soon. but he wants to know, if its worth buying the 7D NOW, if he will not be able to afford the 7DII, when he will see the price in 6 months or so.


----------



## StepBack (Jul 3, 2013)

Read the PopPhoto review about the 70D if u haven't already.U'll get some insights into the AF Servo Movie mode, the action of dual AF pixels (two photodiodes not twice the number of pixels- a marketing exaggeration), burst mode. While it tracks I don't believe the description on the 70D is nearly equivalent to the big boys. Compared to the 7D? If u think the AF on the 7D is slow than try one out. If u think u'll use the continuous AF movie mode. If you enjoy the ease of Wi-Fi- really it sounds like Canon is trying too hard to keep up. The sensor is an upgrade to the 6D they appear to be saying. I find that hard to believe given the timing of each. While it has the same specs apparently the doubling of photodiodes is well a plus compared to the older DSLRs. At least on paper. First time users will be so excited to tell the world it bakes cakes and cleans the house I'd wait until it goes on sale. If u can wait u'll pocket a hundred. All in all it sounds like a nice dslr.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 3, 2013)

Reece, I am sure a lot of people would love to have so much first hand experience with a 1D Mark II. 

What lenses do you currently have access too?

I know one member recently purchased a 1D Mark I (or whatever it is called) and that thread generated quite a lot of interest.

Maybe you could get your Dad to treat himself to an upgrade, and you get the 1D Mark II as a gift and get to play with his new toy from time to time.


----------



## Dukinald (Jul 3, 2013)

People who are planning to upgrade to the 7D are now holding off since the 70D really looks promising. I'm planning to upgrade to FF (6D) but also will wait to see how the 70D performs. Who knows , the 7dII might get announce while we are all waiting.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 3, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > The OP asks a valid question and Whodaheck gave a rude and irrelevant response.
> ...



Firstly, is it against the forum rules to ask a (in your opinion) 'dumbly formed question'?
Secondly, your manner and attitude are unnecessary and unwelcoming, especially to a new member.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 3, 2013)

I think TDP's review of the 1D Mark II is very interesting:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-1D-Mark-II-Digital-Camera-Review.aspx

and here is a comparison of the 1D Mark II and the 7D:

http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon_EOS-1D_Mark_II-vs-Canon_EOS_7D


----------



## spot (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow,..what a nice welcome for a new young member. We should have open arms for the new one….to the OP, WELCOME to CR!.....and yes…I think you have a genuine question given your situation. You may have a long wait for the 7D II and at its release could be quite expensive. A used or refurbished 7D could be nice option. Just last week I sold my 7D for $936. The 7Ds FPS is fun…

Whodaheck,…chill!,…your comment was rude,…be nice,…we are all in this together…


----------



## nanook5 (Jul 3, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Reece, I am sure a lot of people would love to have so much first hand experience with a 1D Mark II.
> 
> What lenses do you currently have access too?
> 
> ...



I have a 70-200 f/2.8L IS USM, 17-35 f/2.8L , 70-300 f/4-5.6 USM , 28-105 f/3.5-5.6 USM, Sigma 17-35 f/2.8

The 1D mkii is _basically_ mine . I use it more than him . 
He has no problem with me using his gear as he got *all*of it from his brother(Who is a Professional photographer)

I have asked him would he sell the 1D or even the 20D and he was slow about it and he doesn't want to sell it them.

I explained to him that he is basically getting a free upgrade . I explained that if he sells the 1D for say €500 , I pay €800 and we now have a Canon 6D or 5D mkii.

Or for the 20D say he gets €250 and then I pay €700 to get a 7D etc.....

I also told him that he _should_ have upgraded years ago before his equipment depreciated .

I may have another go at persuading him soon ,when the 7D mkii comes out, then we can debate between a 7D,7D mkii or a 70D , I should have a bit more money by then ;D

But for now Everyone that has replied to this thread is basically saying to wait ,So that is what I will do !!!



whothafunk said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > The OP asks a valid question and Whodaheck gave a rude and irrelevant response.
> ...



I was going on the release price of the original 7D , which for me was about €1700 in Ireland 

This is how I will not be able to afford it !!


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 3, 2013)

go for a 2nd hand 60D in the meantime while you wait to see what the 70D is all about, the IQ is slightly better than the 7D (i've owned 500D, 60D, 7D, 1Dsiii, 5Dii, 5Diii)

The button layout and ease of use of the 7D is a lot better than the 60D but fps and buttons aren't really worth the extra $$$ for the older 7D. It's a nice stop gap camera is the 60D, quite fun to use. when I owned both the 7D & 60D as a back up I found myself reaching for the 60D most of the time. It's a lot better than the handling of the 1D series IMO which I find a pain anywhere out of the studio. I still use the 1Dsiii tethered but I'd never take it to shoot a wedding or event. I'd say wait then until you've saved a little more and the 5Diii falls in price then go straight for that.

2nd hand 60D over the 7D unless you reeeeeally need the fps.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 3, 2013)

The price will get better . . . 

As an example (not necessarily a suggestion), right now, the 60D is at a very good price, soon, you'll be seeing it at great prices. There have been canon refurb deals, ebay daily deals, and CraigsList (US) is about to see a bunch of people selling, trying to beat the market glut of used bodies . . .

This will happen to the 7D as the announcements near/happen etc. The prices won't be as low since it's a higher end camera, and the desperation won't necessarily be there, since it IS a really good camera (5Dmk2 didn't really go bargain basement) . . . but the prices will drop.

If nothing else, wait until 'Christmas' --- before I get bludgeoned by the hoards decrying that the world doesn't revolve around the US or Christian Holidays . . . it's a cyclical thing, and you will see more price drops between Nov1 and Dec15. A lot of vendors are going to see this as a time to exhaust inventory before they get 'stuck' with the older model and will be looking to give decent discounts in lieu of clearance prices later.


----------



## Powder Portraits (Jul 3, 2013)

A small issue to consider is a 70D uses SD cards, yet what you are using now uses compact flash cards. Have you considered a flash such as a 580ex, exploring imagery with a new light source sure can be fun.


----------



## nanook5 (Jul 3, 2013)

Powder Portraits said:


> A small issue to consider is a 70D uses SD cards, yet what you are using now uses compact flash cards. Have you considered a flash such as a 580ex, exploring imagery with a new light source sure can be fun.



Since the 1D has a CF and SD slot ,I Use a 16GB class 10 SD in the 1D and a 244X 16GB CF in the 20D , So no issue there 

I already have a 580ex and a 550ex .

I actually use them quite a lot , I love experimenting with them .



LewisShermer said:


> go for a 2nd hand 60D in the meantime while you wait to see what the 70D is all about, the IQ is slightly better than the 7D (i've owned 500D, 60D, 7D, 1Dsiii, 5Dii, 5Diii)
> 
> The button layout and ease of use of the 7D is a lot better than the 60D but fps and buttons aren't really worth the extra $$$ for the older 7D. It's a nice stop gap camera is the 60D, quite fun to use. when I owned both the 7D & 60D as a back up I found myself reaching for the 60D most of the time. It's a lot better than the handling of the 1D series IMO which I find a pain anywhere out of the studio. I still use the 1Dsiii tethered but I'd never take it to shoot a wedding or event. I'd say wait then until you've saved a little more and the 5Diii falls in price then go straight for that.
> 
> 2nd hand 60D over the 7D unless you reeeeeally need the fps.



It sounds like a good option , but what is the point when I will be reselling in less than 12 months time .
I will lose quite a bit of money .
I'm getting by fine with what I have .

I have no problem waiting TBH.

But thanks for the input


----------



## jbracy (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll just throw my 2¢ in here…



> I have been using my Dad's 1D mkii + 20D for the past two years .



I upgraded from a 20D to a 7D about 2 years ago and it was a awesome upgrade in most respects. In others I feel that it was a bit of a downgrade, but that may be because I was expecting too much. Let me explain. In my completely subjective opinion I think the pixel quality of the sensor in the 20D was miles better than the 7D for well exposed images. I'm not unhappy with the 7D, but I think that 8MP vs 18MP in a crop sensor was too big of a leap. I seemed to get much more depth and some undefinable quality from the 8MP sensor. Having said that the ability to shoot 8FPS at sporting events, all of the additional controls and features of the 7D have allowed me to capture images that I would not have been able to before.



> With the 7D mkii coming out soon it will just be too much money for me



No one knows when or if there will be a 7D mkII, so I would say if you need something now look at what is available now. If you are willing and able to wait, then what is available now will only get cheaper and when/if a 7D mkII comes out you can make an informed decision then.



> I chose the 7D because I love the 8FPS on the 1D mkii ,it has a good focusing system alike the 1D mkii,The high iso(I sometimes shoot night sky timelapses),Live view and the large buffer size



The 7D fits the bill on all of those requirements *EXCEPT* The High ISO/Time lapse. IMHO the 70D seems like a better fit, although we can only go off of marketing info right now, but the 7FPS, the 7D focusing system, newer chip with hopefully better high ISO and built in WiFi which will allow you to control the camera remotly for time lapse. You will also get a image quality bump from the Digic5 processor.

So that's my 2¢. Welcome to CR and please let us know what you decide.


----------



## nanook5 (Jul 3, 2013)

jbracy said:


> I'll just throw my 2¢ in here…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For now I have decided to wait .
I'm in no rush really.

I'll just have to sit down and wait a few months 

Thanks


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 3, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> if someone is new to the forum does that give him a privilege to write dumbly formed questions? besides, i wasnt paying attention when he registered. its irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know why I'm responding to this, but for the 'tard:
He mentions not being able to afford the 7DII because he knows if he mentions only the 7D, someone will suggest waiting for the 7D2. That leaves the question: What else should he consider against the 7D? The forum gave him a solution that he wouldnt have known if he hadnt asked... and speaking of "dumbly" formed sentences... damn lol


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 3, 2013)

nanook5 said:


> I was going on the release price of the original 7D , which for me was about €1700 in Ireland
> 
> This is how I will not be able to afford it !!


then why are you asking if you will be able to afford the 7DII, if you already knew before posting this question, that you will not be able to afford it?


----------



## nanook5 (Jul 3, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> nanook5 said:
> 
> 
> > I was going on the release price of the original 7D , which for me was about €1700 in Ireland
> ...



At what point did I ask will I be able to afford the 7Dmkii ??

My original question was should I buy the 7D now if I KNOW I won't be able to buy 7Dmkii

I was hoping I would get good responses and I have .

I have been told to wait and get either the 70D or a 7D when the price drops .

Maybe by the time the 7Dmkii (Or the 7D's sucessor) comes out I _might_ be able to afford it .

I'm sorry If my thread is annoying you but this is my first buy and I'm only a teenager ,I don't have a weekly income and also I don't usually spend up and above €1000 of my money in one go .

I needed help and I got help 

Thanks


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 3, 2013)

nanook5 said:


> I'm sorry If my thread is annoying you but this is my first buy and I'm only a teenager ,I don't have a weekly income and also I don't usually spend up and above €1000 of my money in one go .
> 
> I needed help and I got help
> 
> Thanks



First rule of blogs on the Internets Tubes (and especially with photography blogs): Ignore the rude people. It is seldom worth replying to them. Fortunately, you got some really good advice from people here who seem interested in helping people.

Good luck with this.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 3, 2013)

in defense of the title, we have only so many characters we can use. though, there are better ways to express that query. 

to answer the question, it depends on the price. I was selling 60d's for $600 New a while back. if you can get a 7d for 800 or so used, jump on it. if you don't care about video our are willing to install magic lantern, the 50d is still a great camera and can be had for 400+ on Amazon. and that has afma a magnesium core, a joystick, and better shots per second than the 60d.

basically it is a 7d junior.


----------



## aznable (Jul 4, 2013)

if you like so much the 1dmk2 why not to buy a used 1dmk3 (or a mk2) instead?


----------

